# Help advise on protein intake for breakfast and sweetner



## famejt (Aug 31, 2010)

.I need some advise on something.. I put 2 scoops of protein in my oats 70g after its cooked.. is it better to add maybe some splenda to sweeten my oats because im also adding 8 egg whites to my protein so im over dosing on protein i think?? could anyone help with this obviously im using the protein powder for a sweet flavour and igf1 usn got sweetner in it? so should i just add my own sweetner (splenda or something)?

i dont normally take any form of sweetner but i think im defeating the purpose of adding the 2 scoops just for a nice sweet flavour...

8 eggs 70g oats cooked - cooled and then 2 scoops added once chilled ...?? whats the nutrional value here... should i just do 70g oats 8 eggs and 2 tb of splenda? how much sweetner is in 2 scoops of igf1 i wonder? anyone know this info


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry mate, confused. Why do you think it's necessary to add sweetner to your meal when you are worried it has too much protein in it?

2 scoops of protein is about 50 or 60 grams, depending on size of scoop and 8 egg whites is 24ish grams, so you're getting anywhere between 75 and 85 grams in one meal. That's a fair old amount for one meal but not that excessive, and if your stomach etc. is fine with it then cool.

Adding extra sweetner won't affect protein absorption or digestion so I really don't get why you want to add extra. Sweetner is for taste, nothing else.


----------



## famejt (Aug 31, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Sorry mate, confused. Why do you think it's necessary to add sweetner to your meal when you are worried it has too much protein in it?
> 
> 2 scoops of protein is about 50 or 60 grams, depending on size of scoop and 8 egg whites is 24ish grams, so you're getting anywhere between 75 and 85 grams in one meal. That's a fair old amount for one meal but not that excessive, and if your stomach etc. is fine with it then cool.
> 
> Adding extra sweetner won't affect protein absorption or digestion so I really don't get why you want to add extra. Sweetner is for taste, nothing else.


i was thinking to remove the 2 scoops of protein stick with the egg whites but add the sweetner instead of the protein powder? so 75g is ok then for my breakfast and post workout meals yeah?


----------

